# Ttc july 2014



## canadabear

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!:flower:

Just thought I would start a little thread for anyone with a TTC date in July 2014.
Thought we could all chat and support each other.. and count down the days. Perhaps it would help us feel a little less :wacko: and :coffee: and even :nope:.. :winkwink:

If you would like to write a bit about yourself please feel free:

I am 36 years old with a 2 year old son, who was born in Spain. I am Canadian, DH is Scottish and we met in Ibiza, Spain for the first time in 2006. We are currently living in Canada, where we have decided to have our second child.
Looking forward to meeting more women WTT until July.. Not long to go now!!

* update: I am in the TWW now, and wasn't great at updating the list so thought it better to drop it now. Glad this thread is still active and thanks to everyone. Sending much :dust: to us all! *


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello from the Prairies!
We are going to be starting for our 2nd child in July as well! I'm 30 and my DH is 32 and we have a 15 month old boy:) So I guess he will be 21 months when we start trying! 
We had a heck of a time getting pregnant the first time around, but conceived the first round of clomid. I have an (annoying) mild case of PCOS, but since having my son symptoms have been gotten better. Ive got a physical booked for May and then we will start the process of blood work etc to see if I'm ovulating on my own. If the blood work shows that i did not(since we don't ovulate every month) we will do a second round of blood work the following month. If it's still a negative we will most likely be giving Clomid a try again. If we get a positive.... I will have a celebration party!!! and we will get busy! I'm nervous, scared, and excited all at once with the idea of adding a second baby to the mix!!

Awesome work on the Breastfeeding CanadaBear!!!

I kinda wrote a small novel :) I havent been that active on this site since M was born, I forget how to do all the emoticons lol.


----------



## canadabear

Hello Feb!! :wave:
wonderful to have you on here! And sending you tons of good vibes/wishes for the blood test results! How was it taking clomid before? 
I was diagnosed with mild PCOS a very long time ago now, but we didn't have any problems at all concieving.
Actually, we had just talked about starting to NTNP, just in case things took a long time and I needed some help.. but we got our BFN first cycle NTNP. :dohh::haha:.. actually was a bit sooner than would have been ideal. :wacko:

Other than the blood work etc.. are you WTT for other reasons?

THANKS FOR COMING ON BOARD... waiting for my new phone to get my count down app started again.. eeeeekkk. :haha::blush:


----------



## Feb4th2011

canadabear said:


> Hello Feb!! :wave:
> wonderful to have you on here! And sending you tons of good vibes/wishes for the blood test results! How was it taking clomid before?
> I was diagnosed with mild PCOS a very long time ago now, but we didn't have any problems at all concieving.
> Actually, we had just talked about starting to NTNP, just in case things took a long time and I needed some help.. but we got our BFN first cycle NTNP. :dohh::haha:.. actually was a bit sooner than would have been ideal. :wacko:
> 
> Other than the blood work etc.. are you WTT for other reasons?
> 
> THANKS FOR COMING ON BOARD... waiting for my new phone to get my count down app started again.. eeeeekkk. :haha::blush:

The Clomid was okay... I had a bad head ache and that was my only real symptom. I used 50mg day 3-7 (i think) lol I have it written down somewhere:) 

Other reasons of WTT are... I've had health issues in 2013. I was hospitalized in April with sever abdominal pain... a CT showed an inflamed lower bowel, but i was having other symptoms that an inflamed bowel wouldn't present.... long story short. I had a 5 day hospital stay ( away from my 6 month old :cry:) 2 CT's, 1 MRI, and my gallbladder removed all in 5 months :wacko: 
End result was the gallbladder removal eliminated all nauseousness, and all around yucky feeling. The sever abdominal pain returned once in July and has stayed away since. My GI thought maybe Crohns... but was skeptical. He is leaning more towards just a simple infection. SO all that being said after my last appt with him he asked that I wait 6 more months to see if anything happens. It was a crazy year... I don't even like taking advil for cramps and having all that crap pumped into me for all those tests made me mental:wacko:

2 other reasons for waiting are the spacing between our kids, and we are going to Cuba at the end of January sans baby:happydance: our first vacation alone, as well as our last for a LONG time. lol. I want to sit on the beach with a cold beer and my book so badly... 

What kind of phone are you getting?! I'm totally gonna get an ap for that!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

My hubby grew up on Vancouver island:)

How come you guys are WTT?!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hello ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining in, we are also going to being trying from 1 July! I am 27, my husband is 33 and it will be our first baby. 

I really was looking forward to 2014 as it would make the date sooner but I cannot get it off my mind now, so exciting! We are saving every penny to pay off our last little bits of debt so that I can at least take a year off work on maternity leave without worrying, that's the only reason for our wait. Annoying as I hardly remember what we spent the money on our credit cards on grrr!

I am currently on the pill and was wondering when you think might be a good time to come off to regulate my cycle and get my body back to normal? I was thinking a couple of months beforehand?

Also Feb4th2011, what is that date? I got married on 5th Feb 2011 xx


----------



## Pandora11

Can i join?

We'll be TTC #1 this summer because we'd like to try for an Easter/spring baby. Not sure which month we will start because i think that if it didn't work over summer then we'd end up waiting to pass possible due dates that would end up over expensive months lol

I'm 29 this year and DH will be 26, we're in England (DH lived in Vancover as a child for a while :) and he's hoping that we end up back in Canada in the future.)

We've been WTT since our MMC in 2010, we've been waiting for the 'perfect' time, which never came, so now that i'm getting closer to 30, we don't want to wait much longer. We want two children with a large age gap. 

Even though things aren't perfect or the way i imagined then to be at this stage, we're just going to do our best and hope for a smooth and successful future.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hi Pandora,

We are the same in the way that we ideally wouldn't want a baby in September/ October so only have a few cycles from July for it to happen. Both our birthdays are in September plus we normally go on holiday in August and my hubby is self employed so hiis earnings are less in September. I don't know if we'll want to stop ttc if it doesn't happen at the right time though, that would be hard! 

I suppose if it did happen that way then we'd just have to be prepared every year!

Where in England are you? I'm in North London (originally from Essex ssshhhh!!:winkwink:)


----------



## Feb4th2011

VictoriaP86 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in, we are also going to being trying from 1 July! I am 27, my husband is 33 and it will be our first baby.
> 
> I really was looking forward to 2014 as it would make the date sooner but I cannot get it off my mind now, so exciting! We are saving every penny to pay off our last little bits of debt so that I can at least take a year off work on maternity leave without worrying, that's the only reason for our wait. Annoying as I hardly remember what we spent the money on our credit cards on grrr!
> 
> I am currently on the pill and was wondering when you think might be a good time to come off to regulate my cycle and get my body back to normal? I was thinking a couple of months beforehand?
> 
> Also Feb4th2011, what is that date? I got married on 5th Feb 2011 xx

We got Married Feb 4th, 2011. Too funny! 

Some woman I've talked to here in Canada have said their Doctors said to come off it 3 months prior to TTC. I haven't been on the pill for many years... maybe some of the other ladies have some insight?!


----------



## canadabear

WOW..So great to have all you ladies here! :flower:

Sounds like a few of you have been through some difficlut times in 2013, and earlier.. sending you all :hugs:and wishing you the best as we start this new year together.

We are WTT for a few different reasons: waiting to get all of our paperwork together for DH to apply for his permanent residency, to save some money and have enough working hours to make maternity benefits, and because we are enjoying our DS so very much right now too :haha:

We are also dealing with my mother's terminal illness as well. She has just been given a max of 12 months to live.. we thought about changing our TTC date, but decided to stick with it and see how things are when July rolls around. It is hard, but she wouldn't want us not to have another baby because of her. 

Happy to share this WTT countdown with all of you :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Hi Victoria, think it's up to you when you want to come off the pill. You could get pregnant straight away, it depends when your body starts ovulating again.


----------



## bellaxgee

Hi Ladies!

I will be 28 in March and DH is 33. We have a little girl that just turned 2 this week! These 2 years have flown by and I have missing pregnancy since the day she was born. We plan to start trying for number 2 this summer and I am beyond excited. I am also kind of sad because this may be the last time I get to experience it. Also kind of nervous for my "baby" to lose some of my attention.

I don't know if we are really ready for another baby financially but I also don't know if you are ever really ready...you kind of just make it work.


----------



## Pandora11

VictoriaP86 said:


> Hi Pandora,
> 
> We are the same in the way that we ideally wouldn't want a baby in September/ October so only have a few cycles from July for it to happen. Both our birthdays are in September plus we normally go on holiday in August and my hubby is self employed so hiis earnings are less in September. I don't know if we'll want to stop ttc if it doesn't happen at the right time though, that would be hard!
> 
> I suppose if it did happen that way then we'd just have to be prepared every year!
> 
> Where in England are you? I'm in North London (originally from Essex ssshhhh!!:winkwink:)


We're living in Staffordshire.

We're trying to avoid summer due dates, mine and Dh's bdays are june/july but less than 2 weeks apart so we want to avoid another bday then and our wedding anniversary is sept. I really hope it works because i dunno if i could stop trying and wait until the next gap lol.




canadabear - i'm sorry about your mum :hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

canadabear said:


> WOW..So great to have all you ladies here! :flower:
> 
> Sounds like a few of you have been through some difficlut times in 2013, and earlier.. sending you all :hugs:and wishing you the best as we start this new year together.
> 
> We are WTT for a few different reasons: waiting to get all of our paperwork together for DH to apply for his permanent residency, to save some money and have enough working hours to make maternity benefits, and because we are enjoying our DS so very much right now too :haha:
> 
> We are also dealing with my mother's terminal illness as well. She has just been given a max of 12 months to live.. we thought about changing our TTC date, but decided to stick with it and see how things are when July rolls around. It is hard, but she wouldn't want us not to have another baby because of her.
> 
> Happy to share this WTT countdown with all of you :hugs:

Sorry to hear about you mum:hugs:


----------



## VictoriaP86

Ok ladies I know we're all excited because the year is finally here that we ttc but...... am I the only one feeling like the past 11 days have been the slowest ever!! I'm going to be a nightmare this next six months! 

I hate the way I am so impatient and obsessive about things! Think I need to get obsessive about saving money or something else to focus on until July!


----------



## Pandora11

Yes slow and grim. It doesn't feel like a new year to be it feels like we've rewound back to September. It's depressing, and even though i think about babies every day, it doesn't feel like it's only months away, i'm not excited yet, worried yes, but not excited. I think it's probably because i've been waiting since 2009 that i'm not convinced that it'll go the way we hope it to.

Though DH has been letting me buy baby things to put in the loft, to him it's good planning lol


----------



## Feb4th2011

To be honest I'm so busy with my LO that i haven't been thinking about it all that much. Usually just at night when I'm going to be and have a minute to my own thoughts:) We've been cooped up inside with -40 weather for weeks now, today is only -9 but its so windy! I cant wait for spring!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I lied! The rest of the day that's all i could think of


----------



## VictoriaP86

Ah Feb4th it must be having a little one to cuddle while you wait! 

Pandora I have realised this morning (by looking at my countdown app :blush: !)that it is exactly 24 weeks until 1 July! :happydance: that isn't that long if we can fill our time with positive tasks, I have booked two holidays this morning and set up the standing orders for our savings goals as have two credit cards that need paying off before July.

One of the holidays is to visit his brother and family who live in Cyprus and the other is to Spain at the end if July so will be completely obsessed by ttc by then! Might not let hubby leave the bedroom for the whole ten days!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Oh and Feb4th how do you go about normal life in -40!! If we have a few snowflakes in London the whole city shuts down!


----------



## Pandora11

VictoriaP86 - lol i'd be positive if i had two holidays booked - enjoy!

I checked my calander and we'll be TTC the first week of July and it's my bday on the 3rd, so maybe that's a sign and will give me some good luck??


----------



## Eline

If you guys don't mind, I'll join this group because
a) the August-September group seems to have fallen flat
b) I kinda decided that when coming off the pill in June, I want to NTNP immediately until TTC in September 

I'm very sorry to hear about your mom, Canadabear :hugs:

Your holidays sound great Victoria, I really like holiday planning, only the financial part sometimes gets in the way.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hi Eline, welcome! Nice to have lots of ladies to chat to and hopefully move into ttc with in the future! 

We are very lucky that we have family in Cyprus and my dad has a place in Spain that he owns so we just book some budget flights and take a bit of spending money. 

Pandora hopefully your bday brings you luck!

Are you ladies planning on charting and using opks or just ttc around the time when you think you are ovulating?


----------



## Pandora11

It's lovely that you have family in other counteries especially if it means you'll be able to take future LOs out there to see other cultures and experiences from a young age. :)

I'm not going to chart or temp or all those other complicated things lol (unless TTC takes ages) all the threads in TTC are really stressy and i think it's frustrating and enough pressure to dtd at the right time and getting through the tww without taking more time and worry over all those extra things. i understand why women do it, but personal i think it would make me more stressed and obsessed thinking about it so much. I'll still happily listen to others doing all that stuff though. I'm just going to aim for ovualtion lol. I'm pretty regular and get really irritable and have O pains so we'll see how well that works....

How about you?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Those sound like wonderful vacations! 

I'm literally counting down the minutes until we leave for CUBA! 14 days 9 hours 0 minutes and 50 seconds!!

It takes a lot to shut down anything around here... -40 is terrible though lol. 

How many children are you guys all wanting? 

Growing up i always wanted 4... i think that's probably because i have 3 siblings. Now 2 sounds good to me and somedays I wonder how in the world i will manage a second!


----------



## canadabear

Hello again Ladies!
Sorry it's been a bit since I was on here.. hours changed at work and been helping my Mom prepare to move to my grandparents house.. and setting up palliative care, equipment etc. It's going well, but hard..
Just been set up with a 2 week training through my work in Vancouver, BC! Set up in the Hilton suit, get to bring DH and DS, all expenses paid! I know it's work, but it's also a nice break for all of us.. plus we will have the weekends to explore and relax as well. :yipee:
. ok.. I have a confession to make.. :blush:.. AF was just over 2 weeks late, and eventhough there was an almost 100% guarrantee of NO Bf.. I did a test anyways.. BIG FAT BFN.. :haha: and AF showed up in less than 24 hours later.. :dohh:.. what a waste of a test... obviously getting super broody now. 

Hope you are all doing well.. haven't had much of a chance to read over all the posts yet.. but will do so now.
Is anyone interested in a list on the front page? With approx. start date, ntnp/ttc, baby # and pink/blue wish list?
Let me know and I can set it up right away.. :flower:


----------



## canadabear

VictoriaP86 said:


> Hi Eline, welcome! Nice to have lots of ladies to chat to and hopefully move into ttc with in the future!
> 
> We are very lucky that we have family in Cyprus and my dad has a place in Spain that he owns so we just book some budget flights and take a bit of spending money.
> 
> Pandora hopefully your bday brings you luck!
> 
> Are you ladies planning on charting and using opks or just ttc around the time when you think you are ovulating?

We are planning on heading to Spain to visit our very close friends and also to Scotland to visit DH family as well.. hopefully soonish, but have to wait to book holidays at work. It is so nice to have places to visit and people to meet up with around the world.. and I find myself missing Spain.. even with the headache of paperwork when we were there :wacko:

I think we will just do NTNP like we did last time.. as it is I am not on any birth control and we just practic the pull out method right now TMI! So that is almost like NTNP anyways.. I really don't like the idea of charting etc.. but will go that route if nothing happens in probably 3-4 months.


----------



## Eline

I will definitely start charting and maybe use OPK's. I've been diagnosed with PCOS in the past, so I'll want to keep an eye on my cycle. The first months I just want to ntnp though and from september on, I'll probably make sure we dtd around my ovulating time. I don't like the stressy vibe in ttc either, I hope I can steer clear from that. 

I'm hoping to have two or three children.

We're thinking about France of maybe Italy for our summer holiday :)


----------



## molly86

hi ladies. i'd like to countdown the next 6 months with you all please! i'm 27, i've been married 18 months and now i really want to be a mum! the reason we are waiting is because hubby doesn't finish uni till july. im just hoping he gets a job straight away because I don't want to wait even longer, but there's no way we can afford a baby without him on a full time wage


----------



## VictoriaP86

Canadabear- your idea for that list sounds good! sorry to hear that you got your hopes up and got a bfn. I think AF likes to trick us every now and then! At the end of last year I was being naughty and selectively taking my bc pill every now and then and then had to give myself a good talking to and realise that we do have reasons for waiting until July! No 'accidents' as hubby will be disappointed that we didn't plan it together.

We will start ntnp in July for three or four months and maybe after then start charting and using opks. I am a very impatient and obsessive person so need to try to keep as calm as possible if I can manage it! 

We want two babies, I'd like a small age gap between them ideally. Is anyone hoping to sway for a certain gender for any reason?

Hi Molly, welcome! Where are you from? It is so good to have other ladies to pass the next six months with as my hubby would go mad if I kept talking babies all the time and this definitely helps!


----------



## molly86

Hi I'm from Cumbria. Your right about driving hubby mad with baby talk. A lot of the time I have to stop myself saying things. He knows I'm keen to have a baby but don't want him to think I'm obsessed about. Although really I am! I feel like I've found my escape on this website. I can talk babies till my hearts content!


----------



## canadabear

Welcome everyone new :wave:

Things are getting interesing here :haha: hubby just said he thinks we should try for a BFP in JUNE!! :yipee: so we may start after AF in May and see how things progress.. a HECK of a lot earlier than I thought we would start on things. We are still planning our trip.. but looks like maybe August or September for that.. if everything works out I am hoping to be just entering second tri by that time. 
First tri was so tiring the last time and I really hope not to be going through that while seeing the UK for the first time..

Anyways.. I am going to start on the list on the first page of this and try to keep up with it! Let me know if you want me to add you and any info- #you are wtt for, blue/pink (if you want) and if you have a specific start day in mind. :flower:


----------



## MamaE

Hi Ladies (and fellow Canadians)!

DH and I are TTC in July! I have a little princess that will be 2 in a week :) Since she was born, she's my reason. But, that said, I wasn't sure I wanted another, until a few months ago. I started getting a little restless! She's growing up in leaps and bounds, and I think she needs a sibling! 

DH is totally on-board (he's a "more the merrier" kinda guy, I'm the one who has to be convinced), but we're currently living in a country I wouldn't want to deliver in, so we have to wait until shortly before our move :( I'm just dying to give her a little brother/sister that she can spend time with before going to school. I don't want her to feel like she's missing out on all the "fun" (her nights wont be sleepless!!!) at home ;)

It's so weird: I didn't have a super-happy pregnancy with DD, but I look at myself in the mirror now and picture that big ol' bump and can't wait! 

Uggghhh&#8230; Summer can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## molly86

That's so exciting canadabear! May really isn't that long off. Is it just me or is time flying by? When we got married, July 12, it seemed like we were going to be waiting ages to have a baby. It's a bit scary now it's only 6 months away


----------



## canadabear

MamaE said:


> Hi Ladies (and fellow Canadians)!
> 
> DH and I are TTC in July! I have a little princess that will be 2 in a week :) Since she was born, she's my reason. But, that said, I wasn't sure I wanted another, until a few months ago. I started getting a little restless! She's growing up in leaps and bounds, and I think she needs a sibling!
> 
> DH is totally on-board (he's a "more the merrier" kinda guy, I'm the one who has to be convinced), but we're currently living in a country I wouldn't want to deliver in, so we have to wait until shortly before our move :( I'm just dying to give her a little brother/sister that she can spend time with before going to school. I don't want her to feel like she's missing out on all the "fun" (her nights wont be sleepless!!!) at home ;)
> 
> It's so weird: I didn't have a super-happy pregnancy with DD, but I look at myself in the mirror now and picture that big ol' bump and can't wait!
> 
> Uggghhh Summer can't come soon enough!!!

Nice to have you on board!
I know what you mean about loving just having the time alone with your babe.. I always struggle with the thought of not being there like DS needs and having to share our time.. but I also think it would be wonderful for him to have a sibling. 
It is also so nice that my DH is on board as well.. and he is a great stay at home dad while I am at work too. 
Where are you right now that you don't want to have a baby there?
DS was born in Spain.. and though the paperwork was HORRIBLE.. the health care was FANTASTIC!


----------



## Neat

Hi :) I'm from Australia and I wrote in another thread that I started so I'll copy and paste it.

Hi everyone! I'm Neat and I'm currently a parent of a 15 month old and am WTT until I lose at least 30 kilos (40 kilos being target weight). I had complications with my first pregnancy, I had GD, HBP was on labetalol 3x a day, Vit D deficiency and Iron def. I was induced and had an episiotomy to rush my lil man out as his heart rate kept falling.

I also suffered from PND which is under control and my husband used to take a lot of time off work.. almost to the point where he could have lost his job, just to help me.

I also fell pregnant on my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 3-7 (I have PCOS) and my son was born with a unilateral cleft lip and gumline. Not hereditary.

I really want another baby regardless of everything that has happened but this next time around I would like to get my health up to scratch as much as I can first which is why I have decided to wait until I have lost a significant amount of weight. My husband is reluctant to go through this again as unfortunately it had been quite a stressful time for us. I really want to be able to control my blood pressure in particular all by myself and to be a healthy weight after I give birth the second time around.

So..... I'm thinking I would like to start TTC probably around June(ish) if my plans pan out the way that I would like to... and on that note, If I am able to get my weight down to what I want it to be, I would like to try naturally for at least 6 months before using Clomid again.

So yeah, just dropping a line to say hi and what my plans are So hi


----------



## Pandora11

Feb4th2011 ~ We would like to have two children and adopt a third when we are much older. We want a large age gap, for financial reasons and being able to give each child undivided attention. Though, i'm not against small gaps either.


canadabear ~ It sounds like you really have your hands full, i hope it's going as smoothly as can be. Keep your chin up :)

Nice one on the training,and great that you can take your family. My DH used to travel around for his job and really enjoyed seeing different cities and eating in different places. Enjoy!

Sorry about the BFN, but yay about you DH getting on board :)



molly86e ~ What does your DH study?


Neat ~ Sounds like you've been down a really tough road, i can understand why you and your DH would be reluctant. I guess in this situation at aleast you can say you have each other and can share the strength between you. 


VictoriaP86 ~ 'I am a very impatient and obsessive person so need to try to keep as calm as possible if I can manage it!' You have just described me, lol we'll help each other!! 

Hi to all the new people xx


----------



## molly86

Hi. Hows is everyone today? i'm off work this week. i've nothing much planned. So think I'll have a lazy week. Maybe tacke my huge pile of ironing this afternoon!

hi neat. sounds like you had a really bad time last time. I hope everthing runs smoothly for you this time. I think you're being really sensible by doing all you can first to ensure a healthy pregnancy. Hopefully your DH will come round to the idea. I can see why he would be a bit scared of going through it all again though

Pandora11 My DH is studying radiography. Hes really enjoying it and is getting close to completeing the course now. Then hopefully he will get a job with the nhs. The only trouble is there aren't many hospitals close to where we live so may well have to move away for work


----------



## molly86

canadabear i just noticed on the front page it says I'm WTT #2. I'm actually WTT #1. please can you change that for me. thanks


----------



## Feb4th2011

Neat: When was your little one born? I have a 15 Month old son born October 13th, 2012

2 of my friends had their babies last week and they also both have boys who turned 2 this month. SO my feelings of nervousness about having a second child are subsiding:) People do this all the time right?! My son said owl today. proud momma moment:) He randomaly says words that i've just said and then never says them again. lol We were looking at his light up owl lamp in his room :) (In December he said laundry, which nearly made me fall over lol)

I hope you are all having a lovely week! I'm into single digits on our count down to our holiday!


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all doing well. Just realised how fast this month is going by! It's already the 20th.. when did that happen?
We have REALLY entered the typical two year old faze now :dohh:.. this has honestly been the first MAJOR time I have questioned having another baby.
DS has always been an independent, but easy going baby.. suddenly its like someone has thrown a switch and there is this demon child in my home.
Sreaming, smashing, throwing things etc etc.. really doing my head in! What has happened to my happy little man :cry:
This is such a difficult time, for all of us.. and I have to rememeber that he is still only little and dealing with so many new emotions all the time.
Thankfully he is still a naturally caring child and lovesto cuddle/ read books together and get lots of kisses.. in between throwing things and screaming NO as he runs away from us :wacko:

Sorry for the long ramble.. been reading all of your posts and really enjoying having you all together on here.. while we all count down the days. :flower:


----------



## Neat

Feb4th2011 said:


> Neat: When was your little one born? I have a 15 Month old son born October 13th, 2012

He was born Oct 3rd :) My nephew is Oct 13th as well :)


----------



## Eline

@Canadabear: That sounds tough. Unfortunately I can't give you any advise as I'm a total nitwit when it comes to children and education :blush: But as it'll be at least a year before your new baby arrives, I guess there's a good chance he'll have grown out of it by then.

@Feb4th: That's so sweet how proud you are for your son saying 'owl' :) I remember my colleague being over the moon for her little girl saying 'chestnut' :laugh2:
Cuba is really lovely btw! Although there is a lot of poverty, the people are very warm and positive. I've been to the most beautiful beach ever on Cuba. You had to pay an entrance fee for the beach (which unfortunately made it too expensive for the locals to enjoy it), but it was so calm and beautiful and serene, the water was so clear you could see the white sand beneath. It was amazing.


----------



## canadabear

Thanks Eline :hugs:.. this week has been getting better and better.. DH has managed to get DS back into a routine.. and after nearly 2 months of refusing to nap at all, DS is back to his afternoon naps and sleeping mostly through the night again :yipee: DH really is an AWESOME stay at home dada.

Sound like a wonderful trip! Cuba has always been on my list, just haven't made it there jus yet. Hope you are having a great time! :flower:

Feb4th: for some reason I read that your DS said 'ow' as in ouch :dohh:.. so much fun when they start talking and I LOVE the assortment of words that pop out! Owl.. that's great!


----------



## molly86

Hi everyone. I was talking to my 10 year old niece last night and she asked me when I was going to have a baby? Really wanted to tell her hopefully next year. But just said not sure, maybe in a few years. Just got me thinking really. No one actually knows our plan to ttc in July. But I'm getting that excited already that I want to shout to the whole world. Have any of you told people in the real world? Does it have to be a secret?


----------



## Eline

I've told my sister and some close friends we'll be ttc from September, but I haven't told anyone about NTNP from July on. Last year a lot of people started asking us about our baby plans, so I thought it was better to just tell the truth and stop the endless questions about it. Also my DH had told some friends, so there was no reason not to tell my friends too.


----------



## kgriffin

Hi All,

I'd love to join this group! I have been a member on this site in the past whilst ttc'ing my daughter, who is now 19 months. We are WTT until around September, but may try NTNP sooner than that. I haven't been on this site in nearly 2 years, so I'm happy to be back and show some support.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Eline- What beach did you go too?? We are headed to Cayo Coco and I heard that there is a beautiful beach called "pillar beach" we are hoping to hit it up while we are there:)
- Nothing wrong with sharing with people that your going to tryits just a personal choice! I was always really open with friends about our TTC journey... and when it started to be more difficult that we expected we told them about that as well. It actually made it easier on me in the long run, because i didn't get the "sooo when are you guys going to start a family?" Everyone was great. That being said when you do fall pregnant it will be harder to keep the secret from people until 12 weeks... 
which leads to another conversation of " should we wait until the first trimester is over" We found out 11DPO. I told my best friend right away, as she was just 7 weeks ahead of me and had also struggled to conceive, we told my family just a couple weeks later:) I needed those first few weeks to let it fully sink in that i was truly pregnant. I wait for the FB world to find out.. i think i was about 14 weeks at that time. This time around i'll tell family and close friends sooner... if something was to happen and the pregnancy ended I would need those people for support.

Canadabear: isnt it just the greatest?! I'm so glad to hear that your DS has decided to start having nap time again. Your husband is a super hero for making it through without the NAP!!! i love nap time hahaha, its the only time i can sometime to myself, or get some work done around here!! 

Kgriffin- Welcome!!! I actually recognize your profile name from a few years back. Always made me think of Kathy Griffin hahaha


I wont be on for a few weeks now! we don't fly out until next week, but I'm heading to my mums for a few days prior too, so DS can get adjusted before we leave.

DS slept until 8am today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! last 3 weeks have been between 530-630. I so need that today:)


----------



## Eline

We went to Playa Ancon, which is, I think, a little far from where you'll be at, but I'm sure you'll have an equally beautiful beach nearby ;)


----------



## Eline

Is anyone else addicted to birth stories? I read several every day: there's a very big supply on this forum. (Unfortunately I read them during work hours :s)


----------



## molly86

Yes I've also started reading birth stories. I don't come on this forum everyday, but when I do I am on here for hours. I read the baby names section a lot too. This forum is too addictive!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hi everyone! I decided I needed a bit of a break to calm my obsessive mind for a couple of weeks but my cousin had her baby this week and I need to talk babies badly!

It's my three year wedding anniversary next week and we've got a nice day/evening planned which I'm looking forward to. Strange to think that we both started talking about babies three years ago, the time has flown.

Canadabear, that is so exciting that you're trying earlier than originally planned! You'll have to keep us updated even when you're lucky enough to move into the TTC stage! 

I never read the birth stories as I'm too scared, I'm not scared of having a baby to care for but the thought of giving birth and even being massively pregnant scare the hell out of me. Is it selfish of me to worry about my body never being the same again?


----------



## kgriffin

My notifications are not working to let me know my post was replied to, any idea how to fix that?

other than that, happy to be here, hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Leopard

Hi there. I'm WTT for around june/july. Would be trying for #3. 

I'm 20, Australian and have a 2yr old daughter and 5 week old son.


----------



## canadabear

Hello everyone!! 
So great this thread is so active. Welcome all new people
We are away until next Saturday..so will update everything then.
Hope everyone is doing well.
Just read about reading birth stories.. would anyone care to share one or more on here?
Might be nice to have an idea of our past experiences and open ourselves up for any questions. Especially from those of you wtt#1.
Just remember... NO JUDGEMENT please.. we are here to support each other. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Eline

At the moment I'm not really worried about how a pregnancy would change my body, although I probably will worry once I'm actually huge :) The broodiness just makes it seem great to walk around with a big belly.

Hi Leopard! Wow you're back WTT real soon after the birth of your son. A small age gap is very nice though, me and my sister are also less then two years apart.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Although last night I was naughty and had a pizza for dinner which really bloats my belly and I was in front of the mirror holding it like a baby bump haha! Crazy I know! My best friend and I are planning to try at the same time and she is 5"10 and I'm 5"2 - I think I'm going to look like a bowling ball next to her haha! 

I did actually brave a few of the borth stories today and they are definitely helpful as I didn't know about half the stuff that goes on in labour! I'm just such a wimp and was always planning to rely on getting an epidural ASAP but I didn't realise that they damage some peoples backs for a long time. There are do many decisions to make that I haven't even thought about, makes it all a bit daunting and scary!

Excited though!! 21 weeks today!


----------



## bighouse

I'm also WTT at the end of July this year. Will be #1 for us! Waiting because hubby is having a vas reversal in April. Takes 3-4 months post reversal to get a fresh reserve of swimmers, so we planned on starting in July or August. So excited!


----------



## molly86

Hi everyone. Hope you're all well. I'm getting my implant removed on Thursday. Can't wait. We are going to be using condoms for a while. But still it feels like we are one step closer.


----------



## Eline

That's nice. Will you be charting once your implant is out?

I've decided to change jobs. I'm supposed to tell my boss today or tomorrow and work out the details over the next few weeks (I'm so nervous about that :s ). At first I was planning to wait until I was pregnant to announce I would not be coming back after my maternity leave, but I don't know if I can wait that long. Unfortunately, finding a job when ttc so soon isn't ideal, but I'm planning to be honest about it.


----------



## molly86

well thats it implant is out. No I'm not going to start charting for now. The doc said it could take around 8 weeks to get a period anyway. So for now I'm just not going to think about. Plus I'm kind of lazy and charting just sounds hard work!
Good luck with the job search. Do you have to tell your employer you're looking for a new job? I was just thinking if it takes a while it might be a bit awkward with your boss knowing you want to leave.


----------



## canadabear

Hello all! Back home after being away 2 weeks training for work. Took DH and DS with me... was a nice break but so happy to be home now. 
Sorry can't remember who wrote about birth stories etc... I am VERY much into researching everything... so when was pregnant I spent most of the first and second trimesters reading as much as possible... and found what made sense for me. 
I have a very strong belief that our bodies are made to give birth. That being said I also fully support any INFORMED decision a woman makes for her labour/birth and her baby. There are a lot of different factors to consider and sometimes a lot of conflicting info out there.
My suggestion is to read read read and ask questions. For the most part you are in control of the way you want to birth your baby... obviously that changes to varying degrees with any medical complications. But you need to know all the facts and have an understanding of things before it all starts. Then you can make the best choices for yourself and your baby.

OK... rant over! :haha: Just feel very strongly about making informed choices.

So is anyone interested in reading each others birth stories on here? Any one want to share?

Hope you are all doing well. Will try to update the list tonight.


----------



## claudinator

Ooh can I join we're going to ttc again in July I'm going to finish my mini pill in June!


----------



## Eline

Hi Claudinator, welcome! Your baby Joe is adorable! 

Last week I read an article about how it is important for both the mother and father to be to live healthily for at least 70 days before conception. Is that something you guys think about? Seeing as the World Cup is played in June, I don't think living healthy will be an option for my dear OH during that time :)


----------



## canadabear

Eline said:


> Hi Claudinator, welcome! Your baby Joe is adorable!
> 
> Last week I read an article about how it is important for both the mother and father to be to live healthily for at least 70 days before conception. Is that something you guys think about? Seeing as the World Cup is played in June, I don't think living healthy will be an option for my dear OH during that time :)

Interesting.
I haven't read a lot about the male side of things but I remember reading something about scientists doing more research into male health contributing to conceiving as well as fetus/baby health. Not sure but makes sense to both be as healthy as possible. Though I wouldn't stress about it too much. Just try to be as healthy as possible and remember to take your folic acid/ prenatal vitamins.


----------



## mewolkens

I will be getting my Paragard implant out in June to start trying in July, but I decided to start charting early because I kind of having a conception or back to WTT scenario.

Boy does charting make the days go by slowly!


----------



## Eline

mewolkens said:


> Boy does charting make the days go by slowly!

Can you imagine how slow the days must go when you're TTC and have to wait two weeks for your next ovulations and then again two weeks. :dohh: I'm not looking forward to that!

Did you all have a nice Valentine's Day weekend?


----------



## Feb4th2011

Eline said:


> mewolkens said:
> 
> 
> Boy does charting make the days go by slowly!
> 
> Can you imagine how slow the days must go when you're TTC and have to wait two weeks for your next ovulations and then again two weeks. :dohh: I'm not looking forward to that!
> 
> Did you all have a nice Valentine's Day weekend?Click to expand...

The days drag on soooo much when your TTC... We had a good weekend, DH was off work for three days and we just had a lazy weekend! Rented a movie ordered some pizza on friday:) 

I'm trying to find my birth story ATM...


----------



## Blueskygirl

Please can I join too? I've been reading this thread for a few weeks and have had my implant taken out today so I finally feel like I'm taking a step towards TTC baby no.1. I'm 30 and my husband is 31 and we're waiting until we have bought a house, which will hopefully happen around July time. Although even if we haven't found a place by then I'm hoping to convince my DH to start trying then anyway.

Until then I'm trying not to spend my whole time thinking about babies and looking at baby clothes online (which is getting harder since several friends have just announced their pregnancies so I feel I have a legitimate reason for looking at said clothes...even though I'm really looking for me rather than for them!).


----------



## Feb4th2011

welcome blue!!

I thought i would mention to any Canadian or American woman that I have found a web site that sells OPK's and pregnancy tests for cheap! www.opktests.com
I think it was 25 pregnancy tests for like 9 bucks?! Shipping is $2.50. Its a woman out of Calgary, Alberta who set up this website to sell these items for cheap. She had trouble conceiving and spent hundred of dollars on tests... she wanted to give back and help woman out, so she found a supplier and is able to sell them cheap! I have ordered from her last go around, and I am planning to order more in a few months!


----------



## canadabear

Feb4th2011 said:


> welcome blue!!
> 
> I thought i would mention to any Canadian or American woman that I have found a web site that sells OPK's and pregnancy tests for cheap! www.opktests.com
> I think it was 25 pregnancy tests for like 9 bucks?! Shipping is $2.50. Its a woman out of Calgary, Alberta who set up this website to sell these items for cheap. She had trouble conceiving and spent hundred of dollars on tests... she wanted to give back and help woman out, so she found a supplier and is able to sell them cheap! I have ordered from her last go around, and I am planning to order more in a few months!

ohhhhh thanks for that! I love testing. :haha: 
Hope every one is doing well. Sorry haven't updated list .. only have my phone right now so hard to do it.
Excuses... I know.. 
Just realised my count down app is at 98 days until TTC!!!
And I have already started basic charting even though said I was just going to go ntnp at first.
But this time I am actually full on trying for a specific birth month.. so charting seems a good idea. 
Though haven't done any temping yet.
How is every one passing the time?


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all,
We're waiting to try in July too 

I'm 21 and DH is 22. We got married in June but been together over 7 years (7 years in feb 2014) I'm really broody but DH wants to wait until we move closer to family end of June. I understand but it's SO hard when i'm so ready already.

I've just come off Yasmin pill after 2 years on 2nd Feb (microgynon 4 years before) had normal withdrawal bleed a few days later but nothing yet? hoping next weekend i'll have had my first real period in a long time!! fingers crossed anyway. 

Anyone got any advice coming off the pill (yasmin or other) and how long it took you to AF?

xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello all:) I got the go ahead from my Gastroenterologist to start TTC as early as May!Although we are going to stick with our plan :) I have a bit of a stomach bug that has been lingering since 2 days after we got back from our trip, and we had concerns that it was lingering effects from my previous stomach issues. BUT my DR thinks its most likely a bug i caught in Cuba and isn't too concerned. 

We are technically NTNP... but are super careful around "O" time (if I'm ovulating?) This has been our method since our LO was born.

I still haven't found my birth story:( I think i might have to re write it from memory. A few main points are: I had a hospital birth, a written birth plan, from start to finish I was in labor for 37.5 hours, My main goal was to have a drug free birth, but at 26 hours of labor and being awake for 42 hours I decided to get an epidural. I needed a break! I hired a doula, which was the BEST decision for me. I can't say enough good things about her and what she did for us. I pushed for 50 minutes and it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life. Its also the thing I'm most proud of in my life :) Our next baby I would like to have a Midwife, in Saskatchewan we have a HUGE shortage in midwives and i don't have a very good chance at getting one but we will try! The city I will deliver in has almost 300,000 people and only 4 full time midwives and 1 part time :/ We are going to be considering a home birth as well, its a little tricky for us as we don't actually have a home in the city lol. A few details would need to be taken care of lol, and we will most definitely be hiring our doula again! Hopefully she hasn't started her own family yet at that time! Although I would be thrilled for her if she did:)


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hi everyone, 

Time is flying! When we started this post at the start of the year July seemed ages away and now it's nearly March and everyone seems to be getting prepared :happydance: 

I am taking folic acid and saving every penny! It is so strange how my mind set has changed as I normally spend money so easily and now I see how much I much have wasted over the years! I wish Mulberry would stop emailing me their new collections, trying to tempt me with my major weakness! I keep comparing a handbag to a buggy to keep me focused! :shy:

Did the ladies in the Uk watch One Born Every Minute tonight? Scares me off and makes me ridiculously broody all in one programme!


----------



## Blueskygirl

Victoria, I watched One Born Every Minute last night, I've not really watched it before but I went through a load of baby related pregnancy programmes yesterday including a couple of episodes of Portland Babies, one I can't remember the name of and topped of with OBEM. Fortunately the OH was out and only saw OBEM or he'd realise how obsessed I am with all of this baby stuff! I think watching women give birth did freak him out a bit and he made a couple of comments about wanting to be waiting on the other side of the door when I give birth as he's squeamish....I have informed him on several occasions that this won't be happening! Has anyone else thought this far ahead and discussed it with OHs?

Not long to go until July now. I too am saving as much as I can as we want to buy a house before TTC, it's definitely giving me a reason to save!


----------



## Eline

I wanted to watch it, but didn't dare to because my OH was in the room. I think I'll tape some episodes though to watch when he's out. He will see I taped them though. I often think it's stupid to try to hide it as we've set a date and he knows I'm looking forward to it, but I just don't want him to feel pressured


----------



## molly86

i watched it. But DH left the room as soon as it came. I said it'll be good preparation for him to watch it. But he wouldn't. Strange to think that might be us going through that in little over a year if it happens straight away


----------



## Eline

Are you all starting your prenatals three months in advance or more/less? I'm thinking about starting them the end of March, which seems crazy soon. In two weeks I'll go get my last pill prescription as well, I'm so excited about that. I even dreamed about it last night.


----------



## VictoriaP86

I was quite surprised as for once DH did not run away when one born every minute was on, usually he is lightning quick to pop round a mates while it is on! He was pretty quiet though like he was deep in thought, and at the end announced that 'it doesn't look that hard, you'll be alright' (!!!) 

I have started taking filmic acid but can't get into a routine so forget it quite often as it doesn't fit in my make up bag which is where my pill is to remind me each day. I started my last box of pills yesterday and our savings have built up really well. I must admit I'm a bit nervous but excited also xx


----------



## bellaxgee

Feb4th2011 what kind of stomach issues are u dealing with?

I can't believe it is march already -- so excited!!!

I started prenatals this month and have been off the pill for a few months. My cycle was doing great and I could even tell by cm when I was ovulating, but this month I went off my antidepressants which I have been on since after my first for PPD and I wasn't able to track my O by cm this month. hopefully I am still on a regular cycle.

coming off yasmin I gained so much weight! it always happened when I came off of it for whatever reason. so annoying.


----------



## bellaxgee

oh and ps

in four/five months - many of us will have little apple seeds growing inside of us!

crazy to think about!


----------



## Vickster1

bellaxgee said:


> Feb4th2011 what kind of stomach issues are u dealing with?
> 
> I can't believe it is march already -- so excited!!!
> 
> I started prenatals this month and have been off the pill for a few months. My cycle was doing great and I could even tell by cm when I was ovulating, but this month I went off my antidepressants which I have been on since after my first for PPD and I wasn't able to track my O by cm this month. hopefully I am still on a regular cycle.
> 
> coming off yasmin I gained so much weight! it always happened when I came off of it for whatever reason. so annoying.

How long did it take for your to have your first AF after coming off Yasmin?


----------



## bellaxgee

I had a normal cycle after coming off of it both times.


----------



## Feb4th2011

bellaxgee said:


> Feb4th2011 what kind of stomach issues are u dealing with?
> 
> I can't believe it is march already -- so excited!!!
> 
> I started prenatals this month and have been off the pill for a few months. My cycle was doing great and I could even tell by cm when I was ovulating, but this month I went off my antidepressants which I have been on since after my first for PPD and I wasn't able to track my O by cm this month. hopefully I am still on a regular cycle.
> 
> coming off yasmin I gained so much weight! it always happened when I came off of it for whatever reason. so annoying.

Last april I was in the hospital in great pain... CT showed an inflamed lower bowel... and gall stones. So i was dealing with 2 different doctors... its been a crazy year of dr appointments. one more "attack' in July... Gallbladder was removed in sept and no problems since.... until a few days after coming home from Cuba... I was terrified i was getting sick again, but the GI said he thinks its just a bug from Cuba... I have to wait 2 more months to get the go ahead from him to TTC. 

I have my yearly physical/pre TTC appointment March 13th! yes its a little early, but my family doctor is going on Mat leave at the end of march so I thought i better get in to see her. I'll most likely be getting referred to a GYNO anyways, so this will just speed up the process.

I have terrible baby fever!!:happydance:


----------



## MariposaTam

Tentatively joining you gals :) We are TTC with a sperm donor in July, so I have been a bit hesitant to join any groups/posts in case he backs out or something doesn't quite go as planned. However, as it is March already-I have a good feeling and think that this will all work out, and we can actually TTC in July as planned. My partner will be the one conceiving and she has already been taking prenatals for 6 months, at half a dose. We are a little worried about her taking the full dose since she tells me that only one pill makes her stomach feel strange until she eats something, but I think next week we will try the full dose to see how it goes. We've been charting and have started using OPK's this month and so far so good! Looking forward to July 15th-ish which is when our charting is predicting she will ovulate in July ;)


----------



## Feb4th2011

MariposaTam said:


> Tentatively joining you gals :) We are TTC with a sperm donor in July, so I have been a bit hesitant to join any groups/posts in case he backs out or something doesn't quite go as planned. However, as it is March already-I have a good feeling and think that this will all work out, and we can actually TTC in July as planned. My partner will be the one conceiving and she has already been taking prenatals for 6 months, at half a dose. We are a little worried about her taking the full dose since she tells me that only one pill makes her stomach feel strange until she eats something, but I think next week we will try the full dose to see how it goes. We've been charting and have started using OPK's this month and so far so good! Looking forward to July 15th-ish which is when our charting is predicting she will ovulate in July ;)

Welcome! That's so exciting!!! I have a friend who is super sensitive to prenatal pills too, she finally found one that didn't effect her. The honest company sells it:):flower:


----------



## MariposaTam

Awesome, I will have to look into those :) Might be worth it if she has trouble with a full dose.


----------



## Blueskygirl

I've started taking folic acid in the last two weeks, since having my nexplanon removed and I've also started taking cod liver oil too, both really as a way to help my body get nice a healthy in advance. I will start taking actual prenatal vitamins in June. I'm trying to get fit by training for a half marathon and also trying to improve my diet (although given that I've just been out for some beers and come home to devour half a bar of cadburys, that bit isn't quite going according to plan just yet). 

Is anyone doing anything else to prepare?


----------



## Vickster1

Blueskygirl said:


> I've started taking folic acid in the last two weeks, since having my nexplanon removed and I've also started taking cod liver oil too, both really as a way to help my body get nice a healthy in advance. I will start taking actual prenatal vitamins in June. I'm trying to get fit by training for a half marathon and also trying to improve my diet (although given that I've just been out for some beers and come home to devour half a bar of cadburys, that bit isn't quite going according to plan just yet).
> 
> Is anyone doing anything else to prepare?

I'm taking prenatals (vitabiotics conception) and DH is taking the male version. Just hopign AF will show up soon! Desperate to get on a normal cycle!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I take folic acid every day, and I've been eating healthier. I'm really looking forward to spring so DS and I can get outside and get some walking in! Last weekend it got down to -42... pure insanity. We also have been making a list of things that we need to get down around our home before #2 arrives, making a list of items we will need to purchase for baby and saving money! That's about it for our prep work.


----------



## bellaxgee

Feb4th2011 

how long after your first did the pain start? I had my gallbladder removed when my daughter was about 5 months. And those 5 months I was in soooo much pain! I also suffer from IBS.


----------



## Feb4th2011

bell-

I actually had a really bad attack while pregnant, i think I was about 27 weeks. It was so scary... but the attack last year was when my little guy was 6 months. I had the gallbladder removed 2 weeks before his first birthday. I heard it happens a lot to woman who are pregnant for who have had kids. Like seriously!!! we don't have enough to worry about?!


----------



## molly86

Blueskygirl I was just wondering if you've had a period yet since having nexplanon removed. I had mine out 4 weeks ago today and I'm getting impatient now. Even though we're not trying yet I want my body to settle into a routine ASAP. Also I started taking folic acid as soon as I had mine removed. But I only remember to take it bout half the time. Need to get better at that!


----------



## smawfl

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please? We have a DD, who is 17 months old and WTT our second child :)


----------



## Blueskygirl

Hi smawfl, welcome!

Molly, I had my nexplanon removed just under 3 weeks ago and still waiting on my first period since having it removed. I'm getting really impatient for it too, I even did a pregnancy test yesterday as I've had sore boobs for about a week and not since of AF yet! It was a BFN, which is fine by me, I definitely want to have the whole of our house deposit saved before I get pregnant but it's always fun to POAS  

I go away with work for several nights a week and I don't take the folic acid with me so I'm only actually taking it about 3 days a week. I will get better at that in around May I guess.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi girls :) Can I join? I have a 26 month DS and hopefully I will have my copper coil removed around july time so we can start ttc 2! xx


----------



## Eline

Welcome smawfl and tinkerbelle! You have such a lovely profile pic tinkerbelle!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Welcome ladies! There sure are a lot of us all going to be moving to ttc together which is great!

I must admit though that I'm feeling a bit fed up, it's so close now that the time is dragging and annoying me! Jan and Feb flew by but March is going so slowly I just want to start trying and the two and a half pill packs that I have left annoy me every morning! Sorry for being grumpy when everyone is happy and excited but needed to get my grumpiness off my chest! X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

VictoriaP86 said:


> Welcome ladies! There sure are a lot of us all going to be moving to ttc together which is great!
> 
> I must admit though that I'm feeling a bit fed up, it's so close now that the time is dragging and annoying me! Jan and Feb flew by but March is going so slowly I just want to start trying and the two and a half pill packs that I have left annoy me every morning! Sorry for being grumpy when everyone is happy and excited but needed to get my grumpiness off my chest! X

I know the feeling of impatience too! I also agree March seems to be dragging by much more than January and February did. Hopefully April and May will fly by I'm just trying to stay busy in the meantime! xx


----------



## Blueskygirl

Victoria I know exactly how you feel. My best friend announced she was pregnant back in December and this crazy change occurred in me where I was so broody, I was dreaming about babies and I'd wake up and google stuff about babies. It was really mad as before then I'd know I'd wanted to start trying for a baby this year or next year but when this crazy broodyness came over me I was so frustrated at the thought of having to wait. I'd thought we might starting TTC in April and when my DH said we really needed to wait until July so that we will have bought a house and be secure in that respect I got really annoyed and grouchy about it.

The mad crazy broodyness has gone now fortunately so I'm more relaxed about waiting a few more months so that I know I'm in a position to hopefully take a year off work whenever we are blessed with a baby. I'm sure once we start TTC I'll go mental again and be thinking about it non-stop!...that's what this forum is for! So we can be mental without our friends and family knowing!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Blueskygirl said:


> ..that's what this forum is for! So we can be mental without our friends and family knowing!

:thumbup: haha, I like the way you put that! Actually put a smile on my face today which was well needed so thank you!

I know it is for the best to wait as if we wait until July we will comfortably be financially ready for me to take a year off work at least but some days I wake up in the morning like a crazy, irrational, broody nutcase and today was one of those days! Think hd was glad that I have taken myself off to bed to wake up tomorrow feeling normal again hopefully!

Heaven help him and everyone I work with when I am actually pregnant and hormonal!


----------



## Eline

I still have three pill packs left. Starting the first of those next week! :) 

I went to the gym last night and planned my exercises so I'd be on the bike (with tv) by the time One born every minute was on. :dohh:


----------



## smawfl

OMEM makes me soooooooooooo broody!! Wasn't the baby born to the vicar and his wife just a beautiful newborn!?? :lurve:

So cute

Has everyone started taking folic acid yet? I started yesterday. I think for my first pregnancy I started taking it about 6 months before TTC so starting to build it up now.

Anyone else WTT #2?


----------



## bellaxgee

i have become so broody lately and my DH is the opposite! he keeps saying that maybe we should wait longer. my reason is because I work in a school so I want a spring/summer baby so if we do wait then it would be a WHOLE year. financially I know it will be tough but the way I see it, the time is never going to perfectly right...unless we win the lotto soo....


----------



## Eline

I love OBEM. Though last night I realized that during the show I was fantasizing about being pregnant myself rather then watching the show. The show does make me realize I really need to lose some weight before TTC. Maybe I'm too focused on weight, but it seems to me that bigger girls often have more trouble giving birth?

I started taking folic acid last week. It's a bit soon, because I'll be taking the pill for twelve more weeks from next week on, but I just couldn't hold myself.

I hope you can get your OH to agree to a date, Bella. I often daydream about winning the lotto as well! That sure would be nice!


----------



## Vickster1

Did anyone experience period cramps with a minute amount of blood for their period after coming off the pill? Basically got period pain but no period apart from yesterday and the day before i noticed very slight discolouration of discharge??


----------



## tinkerbelle93

smawfl said:


> OMEM makes me soooooooooooo broody!! Wasn't the baby born to the vicar and his wife just a beautiful newborn!?? :lurve:
> 
> So cute
> 
> Has everyone started taking folic acid yet? I started yesterday. I think for my first pregnancy I started taking it about 6 months before TTC so starting to build it up now.
> 
> Anyone else WTT #2?

I'm wtt 2 :) my little boy is 26 months. And I haven't even thought about folic acid yet! Just occurred to me that I need to start taking it before trying, is it more beneficial to it a lot earlier before ttc? Xx


----------



## smawfl

tinkerbelle93 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> OMEM makes me soooooooooooo broody!! Wasn't the baby born to the vicar and his wife just a beautiful newborn!?? :lurve:
> 
> So cute
> 
> Has everyone started taking folic acid yet? I started yesterday. I think for my first pregnancy I started taking it about 6 months before TTC so starting to build it up now.
> 
> Anyone else WTT #2?
> 
> I'm wtt 2 :) my little boy is 26 months. And I haven't even thought about folic acid yet! Just occurred to me that I need to start taking it before trying, is it more beneficial to it a lot earlier before ttc? XxClick to expand...

Hi :waves:

I think it helps to have it in your system before TTC


----------



## Eline

Over here the overall rule is to start taking them the moment you stop your anti conception. But I found a website of a university hospital that advises to start 3 months before the first possible conception date, so that's what I'm doing. 
I started taking only folic acid at the moment (which is rather cheap) and I'll start taking the more expensive pregnancy vitamins a month in advance. Though I'm a big snacker, we eat very varied with lots of different vegetables and fruits, so normally I won't have too much vitamin deficits other than folic acid.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Eline said:


> Over here the overall rule is to start taking them the moment you stop your anti conception. But I found a website of a university hospital that advises to start 3 months before the first possible conception date, so that's what I'm doing.
> I started taking only folic acid at the moment (which is rather cheap) and I'll start taking the more expensive pregnancy vitamins a month in advance. Though I'm a big snacker, we eat very varied with lots of different vegetables and fruits, so normally I won't have too much vitamin deficits other than folic acid.

oh cool I better get me some folic acid then! :) Quite excited about that, makes it seem more real that I will be trying for a BABY soon :happydance: 

Went in Mothercare for my nieces birthday present yesterday and couldn't contain the broodiness at the teeny little clothes and all the baby stuff and just kept looking through stuff :blush:


----------



## princess2406

Hi can I join? Me and my oh are WTT until July 2014 as we're saving to move house by the end of the year, we are going on holiday next month aswell so July seemed like a good month for us to ttc :happydance: My ds was conceived through IVF, we were unexplained infertility, had every test going so hoping this time we can conceive naturally! Very excited as after my ds was born my oh was so against us having another for 1 going through IVF is such a roller coaster physically and emotionally, 2 after a perfect pregnancy and labour I ended up losing 3 litres of blood and was rushed down to theatre for nearly 3 hours, very scary and upsetting for us both. So really I can't believe that I'm here and love seeing my ticker! July really isn't that far away :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

princess2406 said:


> Hi can I join? Me and my oh are WTT until July 2014 as we're saving to move house by the end of the year, we are going on holiday next month aswell so July seemed like a good month for us to ttc :happydance: My ds was conceived through IVF, we were unexplained infertility, had every test going so hoping this time we can conceive naturally! Very excited as after my ds was born my oh was so against us having another for 1 going through IVF is such a roller coaster physically and emotionally, 2 after a perfect pregnancy and labour I ended up losing 3 litres of blood and was rushed down to theatre for nearly 3 hours, very scary and upsetting for us both. So really I can't believe that I'm here and love seeing my ticker! July really isn't that far away :happydance: :cloud9:

Hi there :wave: I'm also WTT 2 and have a little boy around the same age as yours :) 

Hopefully you'll be able to conceive naturally, I know people who have had IVF then managed a natural bfp after, it's not uncommon at all. Can't believe how soon July either :happydance:


----------



## princess2406

tinkerbelle93 said:


> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? Me and my oh are WTT until July 2014 as we're saving to move house by the end of the year, we are going on holiday next month aswell so July seemed like a good month for us to ttc :happydance: My ds was conceived through IVF, we were unexplained infertility, had every test going so hoping this time we can conceive naturally! Very excited as after my ds was born my oh was so against us having another for 1 going through IVF is such a roller coaster physically and emotionally, 2 after a perfect pregnancy and labour I ended up losing 3 litres of blood and was rushed down to theatre for nearly 3 hours, very scary and upsetting for us both. So really I can't believe that I'm here and love seeing my ticker! July really isn't that far away :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Hi there :wave: I'm also WTT 2 and have a little boy around the same age as yours :)
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to conceive naturally, I know people who have had IVF then managed a natural bfp after, it's not uncommon at all. Can't believe how soon July either :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi :flower: yes there seems to be many success stories of ladies that gave conceived #2 naturally after doing IVF so I hope I'll be one of them :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Hope you manage to conceive naturally!! x


----------



## Blueskygirl

Fingers crossed for a natural conception!

Who here has had an implant/implanon/nexplanon removed? It's been 4 weeks since I had mine out and there's still no sign of a period. I was hoping it would come back straight away, straight into a 28 day cycle and then I'd get pregnant in July....I'm an eternal optimist I know! I just wondered how long it took other people to go back to normal after having it removed?


----------



## molly86

Blueskygirl I just got my period. 5 and a half weeks after implant was removed. I was getting impatient too. But the nurse said when she removed it that it could take up to 8 weeks so don't worry. I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Vickster1

Hi ladies! Just wondering whether any of you can give me some advice!

Me and DH are going to start trying in July. I came off Yasmin in Feb (last Pill 2nd Feb) and had my normal withdrawal bleed 5 days later. However, since then i've been waiting on my AF!! Last week I had a really weird time. I literally had to most tiny amount of bleeding. Literally just a few speckles in my cervical mucus. You wouldn't have even noticed it unless you were looking. I was expecting for it to develop into a heavier period but nothing. Then 5 days after that I started getting cramps in my right side of my lower abdomen - I then noticed that my cervical mucus was like egg white (Clearish and strecthy) Could I have been ovulating and thats what the pains were?

Could the bleed that I did get even though it was basically nothing, be my period for that cycle?? 

I'm so confused and stressed out. I just feel like nothings ever going to happen. xx


----------



## smawfl

Sounds like it could have been and definitely could be ovulation pains 
Try not to worry and stress 
That wont help ttc!


----------



## Vickster1

smawfl said:


> Sounds like it could have been and definitely could be ovulation pains
> Try not to worry and stress
> That wont help ttc!

Thanks smawfl. I keep trying not to stress but I can't help it!! It's all I can think about.


----------



## smawfl

Vickster1 said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it could have been and definitely could be ovulation pains
> Try not to worry and stress
> That wont help ttc!
> 
> Thanks smawfl. I keep trying not to stress but I can't help it!! It's all I can think about.Click to expand...

Totally understand. Try to take your mind off it with other things. lots of dust xx


----------



## Blueskygirl

Thanks Molly, I'm trying not to think about it too much. I'm glad I had it out a few months before TTC, if we were actually TTC now I'd be so frustrated. At least this way hopefully I'll have a least a couple of months of normal cycle before we start trying.


----------



## shudknow

Hi,

I hope I am not too late in joining this thread but here I am finally with a date for TTC. I can't wait :happydance:

I have been a member here since long but decided to take off for a while because I was frustrated with DH being on the fence for trying and also a suspicion of endo. Everything felt so negative at that time!! Almost a year later now, I feel more ready than I was earlier and the best part is my DH seems to be more ready and eager to TTC!! :haha: Ideally, we would like to start right away but we decided to do some travel and vacation before we do and that's why July.

Just a little background about me, I am 27 and DH is 31. I have been diagnosed of PCOS since I was a teenager but I control all the whacky hormones through a strict low-carb diet which keeps my AF on track. I am hoping, like all of us here, that I dont have any problems conceiving. I dont mind the long wait when we start TTCing but I would like to conceive naturally without medical interception. That is all about me, for now :)

Hoping to follow the journeys of you amazing ladies here! :flower:


----------



## shudknow

Oh ya, I forgot to mention this will be our TTC# 1 :)


----------



## Eline

Welcome Shudknow! Congrats to you for keeping up your low carb diet. I'm having PCOS as well, but I can't seem to control my work-stress binges. I do sports 5 hours a week and I'm still not losing weight so that sure tells you how much I eat. 

Only 83 days before I run out of pills  I really hope to be able to live as healthily as possible during that time.


----------



## bellaxgee

Vickster - definitely sounds like Ovulation. Since coming off Yasmin I have been VERY aware of when I Ovulate. I get the pains and the mucous and sure enough 14 days later I get my period.


----------



## Vickster1

bellaxgee said:


> Vickster - definitely sounds like Ovulation. Since coming off Yasmin I have been VERY aware of when I Ovulate. I get the pains and the mucous and sure enough 14 days later I get my period.

I hope so. Just so stressed out that I've had nothing :-( Keep thinking that there is something wrong :-( I always used to be regular before i went on the pill.


----------



## bucherwurm

We are thinking about TTC/NTNP starting this summer. We got a little careless last month, but nothing resulted in it. It's only a few months away, but we are hoping to get a lot of things done around the house before we start. If it takes a little while we can get even more done.
It's very scary to think about, creating a new innocent life that will depend on us for everything, but it's something I can't stop thinking about. When I was out walking with the dogs today I was thinking about adding a buggy to the walk, or when we go out shopping, all of the things we would have to bring. I've been thinking about where we could find a good child minder for some time off and when I go back to work. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. I'm anxious and excited all at the same time.
I also don't think that it's been helping with me watching One Born Every Minute recently. The birth part doesn't scare me (at the moment, lol), but seeing them with their new babies sure makes me teary eyed.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hi ladies and to all the new ladies welcome! 

I am officially going to be ttc from 1 July and have two more packs of microgynon left so that gives me the month of June to start my body getting back to normal. I am such an impatient stressy person when I want something and although I have told dh that we will just relax and when it happens it happens I know that my brain is not going to allow that! I have already been online today looking at clearblue fertility monitors, how are you all planning on approaching ttc? Relax and wait patiently for it to happen or do every possible thing to make it happen ASAP?! Xx


----------



## bellaxgee

I personally am going to try everything possible. the month we got pg with my daughter we did the SMEG, used preseed, softcups, and OPK's. I plan on using it all starting in July. I work in a school so I would ideally like a spring baby.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

Me and OH were setting our TTC date at May/June 2014 but we are thinking on pushing it back a month 20 July 2014. So we are not decided yet until the time comes near to. So we looking to start TTC May/June/July 2014 

Sorry its so long winded and indecisive :haha:


----------



## Eline

I will be 32 by the time we start TTC, so I'll definitely use OPK's. I wouldn't want to waste a month by not knowing when I'm ovulating and not DTD in the right time window. I don't think I'll tell my OH though, so he won't feel pressured into DTD. Also, if I shouldn't ovulate (as I have PCOS) I'll know it faster and it will be easier to get some medical help sooner.


----------



## Eline

Just did some research and apparently PCOS can give you false positives. I will be trying OPK though, hopefully they'll work for me.

Are you guys going for a pre-TTC check-up with your GP?


----------



## smawfl

I have an appointment with the doctor next week as I want to discuss some pre AF spotting I've been having. Hopefully all ok but just want to get checked before we TTC.


----------



## molly86

I'm planning on taking the relaxed approach and just wait for it to happen. But having said that I might well change my mind if it hasn't happened after a few months.


----------



## bellaxgee

i am actually thinking about speaking to my doctor about getting a script for progesterone. with my last pregnancy, I was put on progesterone at 5 weeks we are going away the second week in august and if I am scared that I will find out while I am away.


----------



## smawfl

Why do you think you need it bella? 
I'm worried my spotting may indicate I have low progesterone


----------



## bellaxgee

in my last pregnancy my progesterone was very low in the beginning and I probably would have miscarried again if I wasn't put on suppositories. I know every pregnancy is different, but I know now to get my levels checked right away.

I usually never spot before my period although this month I did before/after. weird. I wasn't even aware that spotting had anything to do with your progesterone level.


----------



## smawfl

I didn't realise the link either! I used to spot maybe a little one day before, but I've been spotting almost a week before AF so definitely want to get checked.

Let me know what your doc says


----------



## smawfl

Went to the GP this morning and they will do some blood tests. Hopefully all will come back ok so we'll see.


----------



## Eline

I've experienced spotting in the past as well and it may have a lot of different causes. Often no explanation will be found for spotting. If you are using anticonception (pill or IUD) this could be the cause as well. But it's best to have it checked by your doc.


----------



## smawfl

No I've never used any hormonal contraception. Doctor did ask that this morning. We'll see what the bloods come back and say. Hopefully all ok.


----------



## smawfl

Also - I ordered some OPKs! I told myself I wasn't going to go into full on baby making mode but I think I'm too much of a control freak and like to know what's going on with my body! I also renewed by FF subscription! LOL


----------



## bellaxgee

eeek smawfl !!

you are making me so excited. I already told my husband that in june there will be a large TTC bill coming from amazon. OPKs, HPTs, Softcups and preseed are all on my list!


----------



## smawfl

LOL stop it! You will make me more excited!! :)

LOL

What are soft cups?! Or dare I ask...!


----------



## bellaxgee

wellllll, lol softcups are just as it sounds..it's a small soft cup that is intended to be used when you have your period (it would just catch the blood). But you can stick it in after doing the deed to keep the sperm from "falling out" lol


----------



## smawfl

ahhhhhhhhhh I think I remember that being referred to when I was last on the TTC board! Don't think that one was for me!

My OPKs arrived yesterday, so I couldn't not test it them out!! I had a feint line, even though I'm pretty sure I ovulated 2 or 3 days ago.. Hmm will have another go tonight LOL


----------



## MimiMomma

Hang in there and good luck! July will be here soon!


----------



## molly86

Well girls we're in April! How's everyone feeling now we're getting so close? I'm excited but terrified at the same time. My dh asked last night if we should start trying now as he has been offered a job. I think it's a bit too soon as he won't be starting work till July. But we might start trying a little earlier than July. Has any one else moved forward there date?


----------



## bellaxgee

we were thinking about June but tbh, we have a big fourth of july party every summer and I want to be able to have a drink (or a couple!) and enjoy it. we even thought about moving back our date until august because we are going to Disney in august and if by chance we do conceive in July then I won't be able to enjoy the rides etc.


----------



## Vickster1

I wish we could move ours forward but DH seems pretty set on July. Thinking maybe I might be able to persuade him to NTNP in June maybe. Not long though now, trying to be patient. Just so glad my period has arrived FINALLY! Bought some OPK tests to start using and going to order a Clearable monitor. Just want to be as prepared as possible. Been taking prenatal pills including folic acid for nearly 3 months so hopefully my body's nice and safe for a baby! Can't wait just don't think I can stand the waiting if we don't get pregnant quickly!!


----------



## Ssmommy

Hi ladies :) I'd like to join your group here. 

A bit about me:
I'm a single mom to two kids. My daughter is 12 and my son is almost 16 months. I waited to find the right guy before having number two but it took ten years. My marriage ended when number two was 10 months old but I desperately want another and don't want to wait ten more years or even 2-3 years so I'm planning on going the sperm donor route. My son is still breastfed so part of the reason I'm waiting is in case my milk dries up, but also as my cycle has only been regular for a couple of months and with not having a spouse to try with I'm limited in options so I want to make sure I'm fairly fertile. I decided on June or July, depending on how my cycle goes and timing with the sperm donor (we're going with the natural method but we'll both need a babysitter).


----------



## Blueskygirl

I can't believe it's April already! I'm still planning on July as I have a wedding at the end of June and don't want to be making excuses for not drinking, I know everyone would be suspicious if I didn't touch a drop. My DH has said all along we need to buy a house before TTC which we worked out would be around July but now we've found a new build house which we will be exchanging contracts for around May time but not moving into until September. I'm hoping he doesn't try and make us wait until September to try....I'm already so impatient! Although since it's been almost 7 weeks since I had my implanon removed and still not sign of a period I may not be in control of when we start trying!


----------



## VictoriaP86

April has come around so quickly and I am now starting to get impatient even though I fully believe in our reasons for waiting just another few months - our last credit card is nearly paid off, only £1500 to go until we are debt free! It's been a hard six month slog so far but amazing how quickly things get put into place when you really want something!

I am starting to feel a bit scared now, we did ttc about 18 months ago for three months and then our circumstances changed so we put it on hold. In the back of my mind I'm worried that it didn't happen last time that I am going to be ttc for a long time, I know three months isn't very long but I'm just a stressy person and have worried myself that I'm going to be infertile. So many people I know have had accidental pregnancies and I never have, but I have always been very careful with my contraception I suppose. Sorry just chucking my train of thoughts out there xx


----------



## bellaxgee

I am starting to get a little nervous now too. It is SO close! This time next year we could be almost ready to pop! I came off the pill a while ago and things were going great with my cycle but these past few months have been a little off. Last month it was 32 days and very light and this month I just got it yesterday (cd 26) and it is so heavy and painful. I am beginning to get discouraged.


----------



## smawfl

Eeek it's getting closer and closer isn't it!!

Had my bloods done on Monday and they are checking my progesterone levels too. Hopefully all will come back ok. Should get results later today.


----------



## Eline

It is close! Two more pill packs and then we're on! Though I'm a bit afraid that my intention to change jobs might make it difficult for us to TTC in July as it's a bit rude to fall pregnant right after starting a new job :s Hopefully I find something quickly so I can start there in June.


----------



## smawfl

Hopefully you find something soon!!


Just got my blood test results back, all normal which is a relief! I will just keep an eye on the spotting I think.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Ah that is great news that your results came back ok.

I'm nervous but getting excited now! I have a countdown app on my phone, not sure what I think will happen by checking it twenty times a day! 11 weeks 5 days but only seven weeks left on my bc pill!


----------



## bellaxgee

11 weeks - that's it?! oh em gee!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Not been posting for a while just been busy at work really. I just wanted to post and tell you ladies how my gynaecologist appointment went this morning at the Maternity/Fertility Clinic. So I saw him he was okay I guess and took all details from me and my OH and took a urine sample and my height and weight. I was so happy I thought they were going to help me... Turns out they want us to try naturally for several months!!!! 

So I went to the desk to hand in my patient card to receive my nest appointment to see him for further tests and help and I was thinking maybe it wont be too long and when the receptionist looked at the card then on her computer and said it will be the 9th October 2014! I felt like crying again :cry::cry:

I know I don't have periods on my own with my PCOS so how am I going to get pregnant. This sort of throws our plans for a summer 2015 baby out of the window really.

It also show that we really cant time this as well as we wanted to because of my PCOS and we might be thinking on just giving and TTC natural from now on instead of May/June/July. A bit of early start but I suppose I don't have a choice other than TTC natural.

I really don't know what to do OH has suggested form now on we start TTC as of today natural and do exactly what he has told us to. That's not what I want to hear though :cry::cry:


----------



## molly86

Sarahlou, don't know your circumstances so don't know how relevant this is to you but I'll tell you about a friend of mine. She was diagnosed with pcos at 18. She started periods at 13 and for those 5 years averaged at about 1 every 6 months. Anyway at 18 she was then put on the pill. So therefore did get a period every month. After coming off it 3 years later her periods remained regular. And she fell pregnant about 6 months later. During that time on the pill she changed her diet. She was eating much better by the time she came off it and had lost a lot of weight. She thinks that how she was able to conceive naturally. Obviously you might be in great health to start with and what works for one doesn't always work for all. But just thought I'd share. I really hope you're already pregnant by the time your October appointment comes round. X


----------



## bellaxgee

SarahLou - Have you tried Soy Isoflavones? Supposedly they help boost ovulation and have been compared to Chlomid (which the doctor probably would try first)

It's worth a shot!


----------



## xprincessx

hi ladies thought i'd join you as we have now decided to bring our ttc date forward to July! Not long to go now, so exciting!


----------



## bellaxgee

welcome, princess!


----------



## smawfl

Welcome newbies!

DH and I had a chat this morning and we are thinking of starting trying a little sooner, in June! Eeek!


----------



## Blueskygirl

Not long to go now ladies! And finally. Exactly 8 weeks after having my implant removed, I've got my period. I was starting to worry about it and when I was at the Drs last week for something else I mentioned it had been almost 8 weeks and she looked rather concerned about it taking so long. I'm so excited to start trying now....I wonder if I can convince my husband to bring it forward to June...unlikely but worth a shot!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Hi everyone! I'm new here and my husband and I will be TTC #1 in July 2014. We've been together for 5 years now and married for almost 1 year. We'd really love to have a Spring/Summer 2015 baby so we'll be starting to TTC this July...Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

I cannot believe how quick this year has gone already! Already half way through April...it doesn't seem possible! It will be here in no time!


----------



## VictoriaP86

Wow it seems like we are all getting prepared which is great, not long now! 
I will finish my pills near the end of May and I wouldn't say we are going to ttc straight away but dh is happy to ntnp and see what happens, yay!!

I also bought a clearblue fertility monitor today in preparation for June so hopefully by July the monitor will know my cycle well enough to give an accurate reading


----------



## pocketangel

Hi everyone!

Got married last August and we are going TTC (which is the only abbreviation I know by the way!) in July this year. Several reasons for this: I'm a teacher at an international school and will only get 45 days maternity. I also won't get paid for a holiday if I'm not in school on the last day of the term. Therefore, I'm aiming to have the baby, get back to school for a short while and then have the long summer holiday. I'm also taking a group of students to Africa on expedition in June, so have to wait until I get back and have finished my malaria tablets before we try.

I am under the (possibly overly optimistic) impression that it will happen fairly quickly. Fingers crossed!

Nice to meet you all...


----------



## Eline

Welcome everyone!

I'm being very optimistic as well, even though the odds (pcos) seem to be against me. But it's better to be positive than to start stressing in advance I think.


----------



## xprincessx

Evening everyone! Very productive day today getting more things for the house we are hoping to move into soon and also got my prenatals! Going to start taking them tonight to get my body ready for ttc x


----------



## bohemiangel

Joining!!

I am so happy to even be posting here, I thought it might be many months yet before my boyfriend and I could even consider TTC. Trouble is we are in a long distance relationship (I'm in the US and he's in the UK :/) so we only see each other once every couple of months! A plan is coming together for us to finally be together (been dating for over a year) which will probably be in the next 6 months or so. The most logical thing would certainly be to wait until my fiance visa has been arranged and I'm nice and settled over there, but we're both a little older and anxious to get started at least trying!! So yayyyyyyyyy for setting a date- July can't come soon enough!!! 
:cloud9:


----------



## Blueskygirl

Hi,

How's everyone doing?? I'm now taking folic acid everyday and have bought one pack for my suitcase and one for my home so I am able to take them everyday, even when I'm away with work. I also read somewhere that taking zinc helps the guy produce good quality sperm so I've bought some zinc tablets for DH (although I've told him it's to stop him from getting sick so he doesn't freak out...he's still nervous about having children although he does want to have them and he knows it will *hopefully* be happening very soon!).

I can't wait until July (or maybe even June) to start TTC!

Is anyone else preparing in any other ways?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies. Im sure you all remember me in this topic? Im sorry I've not been dropping in and keeping in touch lately, work as just been so demanding of my time... :dohh: :book:

:hi::hi:

I just wanted to tell you all the good news and the maybe not so good news (But its still a big step forward for me and OH) Me and OH have decided to finally start TTC as of last week!!!!!! :happydance::dance::headspin:........................:shhh::wohoo:

Originally we had planned to start TTC May/June 2014, But due to my PCOS being so unpredictable we thought that we would cut our losses and just give ttc a try, and try and stay relaxed about it. My cycles are so irregular that we probably not going to be able to time conceiving our little one. So we would be grateful to have our little one when ever we can, and because gynaecology wants us to try naturally until October which is the not so good news.... :cry:


----------



## smawfl

Yippeee! Good Luck!


----------



## bellaxgee

Good Luck Sarah!! Are you tracking anything or are you going to take the completely relaxed method? when was your last cycle?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies!! :flower::flower:

bellaxgee - Hi :hi: 

Im not sure which method we are going to go down yet... :shrug:

But a the moment we are just taking the more relaxed natural approach as the Gynaecologist will not start to help us until October 2014. My last af showed up on the 1st March after coming off the contraceptive pill. Im thinking on going back to my GP to try and get metformin again, I have had it before but they are reluctant to give it me again for some strange reason... :shrug:

We are also looking in trying Angus Castus (Vitex) I have been reading up on this and the reviews seems good! :thumbup: 

Im taking seven seas trying for a baby daily at the moment and have OH on wellman conception. Im thinking on going onto pregnancy care after this month of seven seas as I here its the UK'S number one and heard a lot of ladies using this.


----------



## mylilbirdie

Hey there!

I would love to join the WTT July group :) 
My partner and myself have decided to try beginning with my July cycle.

We will be trying for number one with at home insemination, Pregnitude, Preseed etc. Our donor is a good friend of mine who is really excited to help us build a family.

We are also foster parents. We have yet to have our first placement as the agency itself is on a placement hold for a few more months, but we are truly excited to be able to be foster mamas. 

I'm eternally 29 (I refuse to acknowledge I'm a few years older then that :p) and my DP is 27. I actually TTC quite a few years ago for about a two year period and was unsuccessful. So I'm nervous about getting back into it, but have hope. I will be doing things differently this time and I truly hope that we become mamas. 

I look forward to getting to know you ladies and to seeing ALOT of BFP's in a few more months!

Crystal


----------



## Vickster1

Not long now! it can't come soon enough!


----------



## Blueskygirl

Oooh, SarahLou, that's fab news! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! Have you been tracking at all or are you trying the super relaxed approach? Keep us updated on how you are doing and I really hope it happens quickly for you!!


----------



## bellaxgee

so we were thrown a curveball - I was asked to be a bridesmaid in a wedding on may 9th 2015....ugh I don't have the heart to say no and don't want to jinx anything. but if things go as planned I will either be a month post partum or full term...


----------



## smawfl

Who will you be bridesmaid for? I would say yes, and I guess in the end you can decide when you fall pregnant - they will understand if you can't do it.


----------



## ducky1502

Thought I would say hi!

This site was a huuuuuge part of my life when ttc and pregnant with my first. Made some life long friends :) we then had our second baby. My boys are 3.5 and 1.5. We will be ttc number 3 from July. Last night was my last night taking my pill so I will now hopefully have two cycles before ttc commences. Exited and nervous!


----------



## bellaxgee

welcome ducky! :wave:

smawfl - it's one of my best friends. she knows of our plans and she doesn't care either way as long as i'm there for her. one of our other close friends is also going to start trying in august so I won't be alone if anything. I think I would rather be close to full term then to be post partum....idk though. it's making me think if we should wait a month or two to start trying ugh. but what are the chance it will actually happen the first month anyways....oh well I guess we will just have to see what happens. if it ends up really close to the due date then I will rethink being in the wedding...


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all,

I had my first real period after coming off the pill last month. I'm now on CD28. Just done yet another OPK test (i've been doing then this cycle) and it seems to have a darker line than all the previous ones i've done but it still doesn't match the test line... I did one this morning which i thought maybe looked a bit darker but I didn't know whether I was just imagining it but I swear this one this evening is even darker than the one earlier.

Do these things ever get as dark as the control line? And could it mean i'm ovulating even if it doesn't match the control line??

Help!! xx


----------



## bellaxgee

its been a few years but I remember thinking the same thing and eventually it did get darker than the control line.


----------



## bellaxgee

Happy MAY ladies!! 2 more months!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

had a 28 day cycle this month whoo hoo! only one more cycle until we start TTC!


----------



## Vickster1

I'm having a really bad time today. It just feels like my next period of never going to happen. I was so depressed waiting for my first one that when it came I just thought finally maybe everything will be as normal now. 

CD38 and still no sign. It's really getting me down. I've been doing OPK tests and got what I thought was at LH surge on CD28 but it still wasn't as dark as the compare line but it was nearly there so it must have meant something right? It's just really getting me down as DH has said after my next period we can start to try which will be a month early which is really exciting but I just feel like there's something wrong with me and it will never happen as I can't track anything due to messed up cycle. I really wish i'd never gone on BCP as I used to have such regular periods. 

My best friend if also due to give birth next month and I keep trying to be happy for her but I'm finding it really difficult which makes me a rubbish friend. She came off the pill and had regular cycles straight away and became pregnant 2 months later. I just feel so jealous and it's really not healthy.

I just can't concentrate on anything else and every time I get a slight twinge in my stomach I think period and check CM and no sign. 

I'm so desperate to be a Mum but at the moment i'm so depressed about it it just feels like i'll never be able to conceive.


----------



## smawfl

Please don't worry. The worry will not do you any good. Just relax and try not to think about it. Hard as it sounds!


----------



## bellaxgee

aw vickster - sorry you're going through this. I think you possibly did O on cd28 so then you have a few more days. wait until cd42+ then you will know!

I hope the witch shows up for you!


----------



## Vickster1

Thanks. Just did a POAS just to make sure and BFN as expected. Still a bit gutted though.


----------



## jessica716

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?! :waves:

My names Jess, I'm a one-tuber with a little monster who will be 3 on Monday.

I'm WTT until July, coming off bcp next month and hoping that my cycle will resume fast enough and my one tube won't cause any problems for me...

Had some spotting a fortnight ago, sore boobs,inc cm and bloating (all whilst on pill) but a bfn...i won't deny i was pretty dissapointed even though we're aiming to wait until after next month...

Anyway enough of me.. Hope you ladies are all well :) xx


----------



## Blueskygirl

Oh gosh Vickster, it's so hard trying not to think about it when you're convinced there's something wrong isn't it! 

Just out of interest, three days before my second period I was watching tv and something slightly emotional happened on the programme, nothing really dramatic but it made me well up and then I properly sobbed for about 5 minutes. My husband was laughing at me and asking why I was crying so hard and I just didn't have any idea why I was crying. It was so weird I even did a pregnancy test as I've never had that prior to a period before (although it's only my second period in 4 years as I didn't have any whilst I had the implant). Has anyone else ever had this??


----------



## Blueskygirl

Oh, also, I tried the OPK last month for the first time and I did eventually get two lines that matched each other although I know lots of people have said they never see matching lines. Ive got some clear blue fertility sticks for this month so when I think the lines match I'll try the clear blue ones as they're apparently so much easier to read (but too expensive to use all month long).

Ooh, and also, I've been asked to be a bridesmaid next year too although the date hasn't been decided yet. I've not told my friend about my plans to get pregnant but I've decided to wait until I'm actually pregnant to tell her about it and then see what date of the wedding actually is.


----------



## Vickster1

Still nothing. Feeling really down. Been crying loads. :-( just feels so rubbish. i just feel like there is something wrong with me and i'm never going to be a mum.


----------



## bellaxgee

aw vickster. what cycle day are you? have you looked into natural hormones or something that may help regulate you?


----------



## bellaxgee

hi bluesky :wave:

twice this past year i've felt pregnant while on the pill and got my hopes up only to be disappointed. stupid hormones! not too much longer in our wait! I have everything in my cart on amazon (preseed, opk's, hpt's, and softcups.) I will order everything next month so I am ready for July!


----------



## Blueskygirl

Awe Vickster, I hope it all sorts itself out soon. There is so much going on with the human body that you never know what's really going on and chances are it's not something bad. Try and stay positive and I'll keep my fingers crossed!

Bellaxgee, I've already got all that stuff, I felt like buying those things meant I was getting myself prepared! Plus, it was a way of sneaking it into the house without my husband freaking out! I've just ordered more pregnancy tests as I keep getting over excited and using them if there's a 0.0000001% chance I could have somehow got pregnant! I fear it maybe an expensive experience this whole ttc thing if I use up a thousand pregnancy tests a month!


----------



## Vickster1

I'm on CD42. Had mild stomach cramps yesterday. When DH and I had BD last night I had some blood in my discharge so was really pleased it looked like my period was on the way. This morning thought it's not really there anymore apart from maybe a slight pink discharge... still got cramps thought so hoping that AF arrives today or tomorrow. If it does come within the next couple of days it's likely that the near positive LH surge I had on OPK on CD28 was actually ovulation so that would make me much happier.

Will update later/tomorrow when hopefully the witch has arrived.

Has anyone else had this where when your due for your period and have sex there is a bit of blood then it subsides but then returns? 

x


----------



## VictoriaP86

Hey ladies, I have been away on holiday with dh and on the plane home he suggested that I throw away my bcp as he can't see the point in waiting any longer!! I was speechless as he has not been ready for so long that for him to say that I just didn't know what to say! I think I just said "ok" (??!!!) As he has been so scared of ttc I don't want to frighten him off and don't want to start talking about it too much so I would say we are ntnp at the moment but I will secretly just keep an eye on my cycles and see what happens.

Don't think in ready to move into the ttc forum though as I feel scared now! So stupid I know haha! 

I am going to buy some ttc vitamins today in addition to the folic acid I have been taking and try to relax... Although I am currently on the John Lewis website looking at high chairs


----------



## Blueskygirl

Vickster, I waited 10 weeks for my period after I had my implanon removed. I had exactly the same, some blood in discharge, but not after not sex. And then 1 or 2 days later I got a period. So that could be what's happening for you. Fingers crossed!

Victoria, that's great news! I think we will start trying from next month hopefully. That's so good that your DH suggested it too! I can't imagine my DH saying that same thing, he looks panicked every time I mention it even though he's said he's happy to start trying he's still really nervous about it all.


----------



## Vickster1

Yay! I got my :witch: this morning! Woop Woop!! Which means that when I got a nearly Positive LH surge that it was right and that I did ovulate on CD28 (I HOPE!) 

So even though my cycle seems to be about 42 days at the moment atleast my body seems to be working!


----------



## Blueskygirl

Whoop, brilliant Vickster. It's so frustrating not knowing what your own body is up to, but at least you know you were correct in your thinking with the ovulation. I guess that it doesn't really matter how long your cycle is as long as the ovulation happens!


----------



## Vickster1

Blueskygirl said:


> Whoop, brilliant Vickster. It's so frustrating not knowing what your own body is up to, but at least you know you were correct in your thinking with the ovulation. I guess that it doesn't really matter how long your cycle is as long as the ovulation happens!

Thanks blueskygirl! I feel like I can finally relax for a few days! It's so draining when i'm constantly thinking about it! Although now i'm more likely to be thinking about being pregnant! Being having a cheeky look at cots this morning!


----------



## smawfl

Great news Vickster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm currently OVing, so we'll see if we start this month, or go with next month. eeek


----------



## molly86

Glad your period turned up vickster. It must be a relief. My periods don't appear to have settled to a regular cycle since having implant removed. It is a bit annoying. But we've decided after my next period, which I'm hoping is soon,we will start ntnp. I'm going to try to stay relaxed about it.


----------



## bellaxgee

yay vickster!

I am O'ing now too smawfl! we are waiting until our cylce in the middle of July to start but maybe one day we will be bump buddies!


----------



## smawfl

Baby Dust :D

Are you charting Bellaxgee?


----------



## bellaxgee

not charting yet but after coming off the pill I get all the classic signs of O'ing...EWCM even O pains and a lovely headache. been happening the past 5 cycles and I get my AF 2 weeks later. i'm just beginning and will probably O in the next 2 days.

with that said i'm sure once its time to start TTC all of these signs will be gone and I will have no idea when i'm O'ing.....


----------



## Eline

I'm not charting yet either. I have been looking into fertility friend though and I will start charting next month. The last days time really seems to go by slower than usual. I also wanted to order some opk's already, but I guess I'll still wait those few more weeks...
Last night I was making myself a drink and when I took a glass from the cupboard I actually wondered if it would a good glass to use to collect urine for the opk's :s Talk about baby fever :)


----------



## bellaxgee

ha eline! I already have a plastic cup in my medicine cabinet for that!


----------



## Eline

Will you tell your OH when you're ovulating? Or will you act as if you don't know and just arrange to TDT around that date? If he doesn't know, there is less pressure on him. 
Also, will you try certain positions to help you get pregnant? I normally go to the bathroom afterward but I guess that's a bad strategy. It might be weird though if I suddenly change my ways?


----------



## bellaxgee

well this will be our second so he kind of knows the deal already. it's not like we have much alone time as it is right now with a 2yr old who is still mostly in our bed. 

the first go around it did put pressure on him and I kind of made him stick to a BD schedule which he didn't like and I would get mad when he wasn't in the mood but he always got the job done. lol definitely don't get up afterwards!!


----------



## Blueskygirl

I'm not planning on telling when I'm ovulating DH as I don't want him to feel the pressure. He probably won't notice me not getting up afterwards as he'll probably fall asleep too quickly to notice, hehe! Yet another friend has just announced they're pregnant....I want to be the one breaking the news! I'm so impatient!


----------



## smawfl

How is everyone doing?

I know I'm not technically WTT until July anymore but like this thread so hope I can still stay!

I'm due AF in the next couple of days and then we are full steam ahead!


----------



## Eline

Yay Smawfl! Fx for you! I'm also in the last stages of preparation. I'm expecting AF next week and will be charting from there on. I can't wait to be actually doing something.
On the other hand: the thought of becoming a parent still scares me, so I'm really not thinking about that, but just focusing on the getting pregnant. :blush:


----------



## smawfl

Eline - becoming a parent is probably the hardest thing you will ever do in your life, but THE most rewarding and amazing thing in the world. I'm sure you will make a fantastic mother!!!

AF arrived this morning so I'm now TTC!!!!


----------



## emketa

Hi! I'm a bit late to the party but also waiting to begin TTC#1 in July.

Just a quick run down on the journey so far... Married since January 2010 (I'm from the Pacific NW, husband is a Kiwi--now living in NZ) and have been busy living our lives and getting settled. 

I had my Mirena removed in January this year to give my cycle time to get established, and so glad I did! I previously had 4 years with no periods whatsoever. My cycle has come back, but it's a bit long (34-36 days). So far I have only been tracking CM, and I appear to ov around CD24-26, with a luteal phase that is consistently only 10 days. Not great, but I'm going to try not to worry too much until we actually start TTC. On a side note, I finished training for a half marathon a few weeks ago and quietly hope that ovulation may start to happen a bit earlier in the cycle now that I have cut my distances back considerably. So much to think about already.

Oh well, today I started my last cycle before TTC! We're off on a big trip in 2 weeks and will start when we get home.

Best wishes to everyone waiting!

E


----------



## molly86

i'm leaving this group now ladies. Would be moving on to ttc only DH is away for the next 2 weeks. But once hes back we won't be using any contraception. So kind of in between stages. Time to throw away the condoms! Yay! Good luck to you all on your ttc journey. Hopefully we'll all be on the pregnancy forum soon
molly x


----------



## DandJ

Looks like I am moving into this thread for now! Got my AF today after not charting for a few months, so after June's charting hopefully I can get an idea of when I am fertile and start TTC in July! :)


----------



## bellaxgee

hi ladies. as my cycles have been going I hope to be O'ing around July 12th. I should be getting AF this weekend. and then just one more cycle! good luck to everyone that is moving on a few weeks early!


----------



## canadabear

Hello again everyone :wave:
Great to see this group is still active!
Sorry I wasn't here for so long. My mom had a lot of things we needed to take care if and I had some health issues come up too. But all has been taken care of and with the nice weather we can turn to happier thoughts now.
We just officially started TTC! AF finished last Tuesday and already DTD twice.... Even though prob a bit early for ovulation .. :haha:
I am thinking of doing a first test on June 27 - my birthday - if AF hasn't arrived and I can hold off that long. 
Happy to be back and will pop back to this post while in TTC as well. :dust:


----------



## bellaxgee

I have a question for you ladies,

The only reason we are not starting this month, and it might sound a little selfish, is because we always have a huge 4th of july bbq which includes alcohol and a lot of it. This year we have family coming from all over including my best friend and cousin who I haven't seen in 2 years. I just want to have fun and relax. 

How does everyone feel about drinking during the 2ww? the first time we were ttc I didn't do it with hope every single month that I actually had a bean in there. I had a bachelorette party during my last 2ww which was 2 days before I found out I was pregnant. it was the one time I was like "whatever i'm probably not pregnant anyways" after months of trying..and of course I was. and I have a beautiful, healthy 2 yr old now. 

my O seems to be off and now i'm wondering if we should just give it a try this month...


----------



## smawfl

I personally didn't, but we were only TTC one month before we fell pregnant. I'm not a big drinker anyway so it doesn't really make that much difference to me.


----------



## Eline

I don't think it would do much harm to drink a little, after all, your baby is only a couple of cells big and there aren't any blood vessels or anything, so in the first weeks, you're not giving any nutrients directly to the baby. Though if you really want to drink a lot and really relax, you might feel better waiting 'till next month?

I really started charting today, taking my bbt this morning for the first time. It's all so exciting!


----------



## bellaxgee

so of course since we decided to start trying this cycle so that we will find out in july...my period is MIA. 10 days late....grrrr


----------



## smawfl

Oooh could you be pregnant??


----------



## bellaxgee

It would be an immaculate conception ha! It's been a busy month on top of a toddler in our bed. Definitely not pregnant. I was sick with a stomach bug when I should have ovulated so I'm guessing that's what messed up my schedule. Just my luck!


----------



## smawfl

How are you doing Bellaxgee? 

I got my BFP on Friday! :happydance:

Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## bellaxgee

Stop it! First month again?! Congrats!!!!!

I'm on cd 12 bd'd cd9 and 12 so far. Opks still negative.


----------



## smawfl

bellaxgee said:


> Stop it! First month again?! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> I'm on cd 12 bd'd cd9 and 12 so far. Opks still negative.

Yes first month again :baby:

Think we were both super surprised!! 

I'm sure you won't be too long behind me :flower:


----------



## molly86

Congrats on the BFP smafl! Think that's the first out of this group. But given that we're not actually in July for another week I'm sure there will be more to come soon. I'm currently on cd38. No sign of BFP or AF. Guess I'm just having a really long cycle.


----------



## VictoriaP86

Congratulations on your bfp!! I got mine a couple of weeks ago, we were so shocked that it happened that quickly! I will be 6 weeks tomorrow! 

Good luck and loads of baby dust to all of you! I used the clearblue fertility monitor and it worked amazingly for me! Xxx


----------



## smawfl

Thanks! You too!


----------



## bellaxgee

congrats Victoria!


----------



## shradha

Wooow....congrats smawlf and victoria!!!
Hello ladies...I am shradha from india. I am 31 and dh 37. We have been married for the past 6 years. I have a 16 month old son. Initially I was happy with just one child....but from the past 2 months something has changed and now I want another baby..... I too am planning to start ttc from july.....


----------



## bellaxgee

Starting to get ewcm and some cramping. Opks still negative.


----------



## molly86

Congratulations Victoria. That's great that it happened so soon for you!


----------



## atleastthree

Hey there ladies! Congratulations for the BFPs and wishing all the best to everyone on their 2ww! Our dd has her first birthday on 14th August and we're hoping to be 6 weeks pregnant by then (July conception). AF is due on 1st July and looking to start TTC from 11th to 19th... Maybe a World Cup Final conception?! (Husband would hate me!) A bit nervous about it all - how long it'll take, morning sickness, tiredness, finances... all coupled with looking after a 1 year-old but trying to stay positive!


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey everyone can i join...

im also ttc my second in july. my daughter is now 4, will be 5 in january and i think its time to give her a brother or sister. i came home from work today to her telling me what flavour cake she wants to get her little sister and what she wants to call her (she has it all planned out):dohh: 

congrats to all who got their bfp already and i hope us ladies who are left here arnt going to be far behind...:cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Hi atleastthree and upsy daisy....
Alleast.... my dates are the same as yours....if my cycles are not getting long..... wow if would be so nice to be close by bump buddies....


----------



## bohemiangel

Ok, AF just started today and I've never been more happy to see her! That officially starts my first cycle of TTC!!! 13 days 'till ovulation!! :happydance:


----------



## molly86

hope you ladies are all doing well. 
Just to update you i got my BFP a couple of days ago! Can't believe it happened on the first attempt. It's been great to hang out with you all over the last few months and I hope to see you all again soon in the pregnancy section. 
molly x


----------



## upsy daisy1

congrats molly!!! hope to see you over in the first tri soon.

its almost our month ladies!!!!:happydance::happydance:

im not sure when period is due as my cycles can be anywhere from 27 days to 35 but i can always pin point ovulation which is good. so im just waiting for my period and then im ready to ttc after:thumbup:

such an exciting time but scary too. some days i wake up in the morning with my daughter and wonder how i will cope with the tiredness of work and caring for a baby and 5 year old but i guess we learn to cope... 

lets hope we get lots of sticky beans next month girls!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## canadabear

Hi again ladies.
Here we are finally in July and officially TTC! Though like a few of us on here we actually started a bit early. 
Sending tons of :dust: to everyone and congrats to the ones that got their early :bfp:


----------



## NellyM

Hi folks. Seems I will be joining you this July TTC. 
I have been trying now for three months and thought June had been the one. Currently on day 38 of a cycle and 22 dpo. However, some bllod in Cm today so i think I have been unlucky. 
Back in the saddle for July though. 
I will be trying an OPK this time. 

I am currently just turned the big 40 and I have two teens, DD 13 and DS 15. they won't be overjoyed at a new baby but tough luck. they will get used to the idea and when it happens they will be thrilled. 
I am with my second partner and divorced from the teens Dad. We are planning to get married next June. 

I am also a year into a degree in herbal medicine and have plans fr an MSc and phd already lined up. My career is in CAM and Nutrition. 

I also have fibromyalgia and an underactive thyroid. Both of these I treat myself with herbs, diet and suppliments. 
I have no dea yet if the thyroid issue will cause a problem with conception but I plan to see the gp tomorrow and this will be one of the questions I ask. 

Soooo....good luck for July everyone. see you all in the TWW. :happydance:


----------



## shradha

Welcome! 
Yea july is finally here.......:dust: to everyone.......


----------



## Blueskygirl

How's everyone doing? Hadn't checked this thread for a couple of months and I come back to find 3 BFPs already! Congratulation ladies! Hopefully this is a lucky thread! I'm getting positive OPKs today so hopefully I'll be able to DTD tomorrow if my husband isn't too tired from an 0300 start, otherwise I'll have to hope some strong swimmers have survived from Sunday!


----------



## bellaxgee

currently 8dpo and going crazy in this 2ww!


----------



## smawfl

Hang in there Bella!!

2WW is horrible. When are you plannning on testing?

I tested at 11dpo, and compared to my first pregnancy where i found out much later (17dpo) feels like this one is going sooooo slowly!!

Good luck all! xx


----------



## bellaxgee

I tested already lol I think I was little too excited being back in the tww...I have IC's so I figured I might as well. I have been getting a shadow of line for the past 2 days so who knows if it will turn into something. trying not to get excited but i'm still being positive. my first I got a bfn 13dpo and a very obvious positive on 14dpo.


----------



## smawfl

A shadow of a line.. is still a line right?!!


----------



## bellaxgee

eh im thinking evap for this early...but I will keep testing! lol


----------



## shradha

Wow so excited for you..... the 2ww is very annoying. ....
Waiting for O another few more days...getting geared up....... 
:dust: for all .....


----------



## Blueskygirl

Belaxgee, have you den anymore tests and got a super clear BFP? And did you have any symptoms during your TWW? I'm currently 6dpo and trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to!


----------



## canadabear

Blueskygirl: talk about symptom spotting :haha: I have been driving myself crazy monitoring everything. :dohh: so far sore breasts, slight nausea, fatigue, high firm closed cervix, lots of creamy cm, but Also some cramping & pre-af acne :shrug: just not sure. Trying to be positive about it all.. Not going to use my last frer until Saturday.. Fingers crossed :witch: stays away for us both!!! and everyone else still waiting :dust:


----------



## Frenchgal

Hi ladies :) would love to joimn this thread, I am in my TWW.
10DPO 
&going nuts!!! Seems like its taking forever this month, been really feeling it this month but trying to keep together from testing too early ;) ahhhhh, this isnt easy. 
LOADS AND LOADS OF BABY DUST 2 All!!!


----------



## bellaxgee

Well...cd1 here :cry:

Hoping I don't O super late again


----------



## canadabear

Bellaxgee: :hugs: so sorry.. Have you looked into taking and supplements? I have been reading a bit about Vitex. If the :witch: gets me this cycle I will try using it for a while. :dust: and extra :dust: to you!


----------



## shradha

Ballaxgee- so sorry to know....... dont worry maybe next cycle is yours......
Canadabear- fingers crossed for you.......
Waiting for O. Started opk....-ve


----------



## shradha

Have O..today 2dpo.....how are you all.....


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all,
I'm currently on 2nd day of peak so fingers crossed for this cycle. This cycle will be about 50 days so really hope it's my month as it will be ages to wait again :-(

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## shradha

Hi vickster..... This cycle is going to be yours....all the best...:dust:


----------



## Vickster1

Hi all. I'm totally shocked and I must have O'd earlier than i thought but i tested last night with strip tests and they all came up positive so i bought a clearblue digital with conception indicator and it says 2-3 weeks which makes me 5 weeks gone. OMG.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6636.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shradha

Wow...congratulations. ....... so happy for you.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Vickster1

shradha said:


> Wow...congratulations. ....... so happy for you.:happydance::hugs:

done another clearblue test now saying 3+ weeks?? Anyone know how reliable these are?


----------



## canadabear

Vickster1 said:


> Hi all. I'm totally shocked and I must have O'd earlier than i thought but i tested last night with strip tests and they all came up positive so i bought a clearblue digital with conception indicator and it says 2-3 weeks which makes me 5 weeks gone. OMG.

:yipee: Congrats!!! Have a wonderful pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## mewolkens

I had my IUD taken out in June. It was partially embedded in my uterine wall so it was kind of traumatic getting it removed, but the doctor assured me it wouldn't affect my fertility. He must've been telling the truth because I just got my BFP! :happydance:


----------



## shradha

Congrats! !!!! Happy healthy 9 months


----------

